# New Cutting Board and Handmade Knives



## Lookn4u (Nov 16, 2018)

Went to the Tulsa Arms show, as I do twice a year, and all I got was this cutting board and knife set. Cutting board is one solid piece of mesquite and the knifes are hand made from spring steel. Family operation out of Mission Texas. Cutting board is over 3 inches think and comes in at just over 40 lbs. It is pushed against the back of the counter and overhangs the front a few inches. Knives feel great have a good balance to them, can't wait to try them out.
View media item 554160


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 16, 2018)

That's some nice looking stuff!  Love that cutting board!


----------



## old sarge (Nov 16, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 16, 2018)

Nice looking score, 

Chris


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 16, 2018)

Love the cutting board. Im shopping for one now. What is spring steel?


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Nov 16, 2018)

Check out the BoosBlock cutting board, made 25 miles from my house. You will see them on cooking tv shows all the time.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 16, 2018)

I still prefer high carbon steel to most stainless. Holds an edge better.
I just got out and old Dexter that has been handed down through generations and deboned a Pork Shoulder with it.
Worked as well as it did when Dad used it when I was a little shaver.
Still takes and holds it's edge. ;)













20181116_182621[1]



__ SonnyE
__ Nov 16, 2018



						Old Dexter knife.


----------



## Lookn4u (Nov 16, 2018)

jcam222 said:


> Love the cutting board. Im shopping for one now. What is spring steel?



High carbon steel, very high yield strength. Use for automotive leaf springs, hince, the generic name "spring steel" They feel like you could fell a tree with them.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 16, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I still prefer high carbon steel to most stainless. Holds an edge better.
> I just got out and old Dexter that has been handed down through generations and deboned a Pork Shoulder with it.
> Worked as well as it did when Dad used it when I was a little shaver.
> Still takes and holds it's edge. ;)
> ...



I agree, SonnyE, I've still got a few left from my dad's store!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2018)

That is a great looking board & knife set!
It should last a lifetime!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2018)

Nice set up! I prefer carbon steel over stainless as well. But I keep them separated from the others. People just don't understand about not putting them in the dishwasher!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 17, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Nice set up! I prefer carbon steel over stainless as well. But I keep them separated from the others. People just don't understand about not putting them in the dishwasher!


I have learned that I have to have personal knives hid from everyone else lol. Can’t tell you how many times I found knives in the dishwasher or laying wet in the sink. All my knives now live in my desk in my office!


----------

